# Attractive 32 year old Redhead



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Another Birthday & now 32 years old. Wish Happy Birthday to my XR3. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]



















Hoggy.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

I hope you are taking it out for its birthday, Hoggy, it's still looking good


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Looking great hoggy. A car to be proud of.

I remember when the XR3 came out and thinking wow those wheels look absolutely gorgeous. I look at them today and think they look heavy and dated (but are 100% correct for the car).

Do you drive the XR much and what are your thoughts comparing 1980's technology and dynamics to your more modern vehicles?


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

So rare to find one that hasn't been destroyed by a chav.

Well done mate


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

How long have you had it Hoggy?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Eadon said:


> How long have you had it Hoggy?


Hi, From new, so 32 years.  [smiley=dude.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Hoggy said:


> Eadon said:
> 
> 
> > How long have you had it Hoggy?
> ...


WOW.

Congrats


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Thanks for comments.
Took her for a Birthday blast on Tuesday as they promised rain today, & it's piddling down. 
Still a nice car to drive, very hard suspension, feels like no brakes until you get the feel again & muscles required to turn steering, but after a couple of miles soon get used to it & the Peco exhaust note still sounds wonderful.
At least it's easy to work on.










Hoggy.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

every year this makes me more envious.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> the Peco exhaust note still sounds wonderful.
> Hoggy.


PECO 8) , haven't heard that name in a while , used to have one on my old Fiat Uno Turbo many many moons ago


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Lovely looking car Hoggy, how many miles is it on?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Looks very nice Hoggy. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I'm catching up with my Discovery though; had it 20 years now. It's far from original though and since it's used for off road competitions, as a builders van and as a skip, it's not quite in the same sort of condition as your XR3. :roll:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Blade_76 said:


> Lovely looking car Hoggy, how many miles is it on?


Hi, 62k miles, not used as an everyday car for 15 years, only dry roads, nowadays, although it did get caught in the rain on it's MOT day last month [smiley=bigcry.gif] 200 miles between MOTs last year.
Never failed MOT & never been in a garage other than for MOTs.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Still looking well after all these years 8)


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

Well looked after and full credit to you. It's amazing the paint work stood up after all that time! Have you ever had to do any dody work restoration? Puts the TT to shame with its rusting side skirt, roof panel and wheel arch.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

bigdodge said:


> Well looked after and full credit to you. It's amazing the paint work stood up after all that time! Have you ever had to do any dody work restoration? Puts the TT to shame with its rusting side skirt, roof panel and wheel arch.


Hi, Thanks, Original Paint & metal. German made cars were better quality in those days, compared to the UK made Fords.
German made Fords were all Ziebarted (waxoyled), UKs weren't treated.
Hoggy.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Looking great Hoggy, remember when they came out too.


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Looking super cool there Hogmeister 8)

I re-homed my Mk3 here in Wales this year, and if I get it on the road at some point, I'll make a journey down West in it for a run out and brew at HoggTowers :wink:


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

Nice car.

With the need to display a current tax disc about to disappear you could treat it to, and validly show, a reproduction of the cars first tax disc complete with the original registering date and issuing office ... assuming of course you didn't keep the original !

http://www.poplargreg.com/taxdiscs/discs2.htm

Part of the fun is collecting and maintaining the history file associated a particular vehicle, especially if you have owned it from new.

I ordered one for my 68 MGB GT - registered 2 June 1968 in Norwich, (12 month tax £25, today free) and owned from 1980.

TJS


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

TJS said:


> Nice car.
> 
> With the need to display a current tax disc about to disappear you could treat it to, and validly show, a reproduction of the cars first tax disc complete with the original registering date and issuing office ... assuming of course you didn't keep the original !
> 
> ...


Hi, Thanks for reminding me of this, thought about it along time ago.
Makes even more sense now discs will disappear, will do it now before prices rise.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Repro Tax discs for 1982 arrived & excellent quality.. 12 month RFL only £80 for XR3 in 1982. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------

